# My newly modified hammer mill



## kjavanb123 (Jan 13, 2015)

All,

New blades designs are finally in for my hammer mill. Objective is to grind all the plus mesh 30 size into minus mesh 30. Here are some pictures,

The old design,



The new deign, blades are bolted to the shaft, it makes it easier to replace them, also it gives them a hammer action, the gap between blades and mill body has decreased so hopefully this would grind everything down to minus mesh 30.



Notice the very small gap between mill and blades,



I will upload more photos, as we are going to modify the feeding gate, and dischqrge ports, and run few tests.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## GotTheBug (Jan 13, 2015)

I always enjoy seeing pics of a death machine with an excess danger level to those I have personally created.  I mean that as a compliment by the way.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey,

Thanks for the compliment. This is still a work in progress. Today we did some more modifications hopefully by weekend it will be ready for a test run.

Best regards
Kevin


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jan 24, 2015)

All,

Finally the putting back together the pieces of modified hammer mill, and the results were satisfactory, I have not analyzed the recovery rate for this mill yet, but visually it must have grind 95% or more of boards to plus and minus mesh 30.

Here is the bottom piece of mill, the holes drilled to it are 2mm, and it collects the pulverized boards and shoot it through the discharge at the bottom,



Here is the feeding materials,



Running the mill,



Screened the discharged materials, this is plus mesh 30,



Minus mesh 30 materials,



Now I think I am going to run the two partion materials separately on shaker table. I believe most of the gold bonding wires are in minus mesh 30 materials.

Best regards
Kevin


----------

